# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Novoslim skuteczny na odchudzanie?

## Funny_kitoun

Hej, zaczęłam kurację na odchudzanie i sporo osób poleciło mi wspomagająco Novoslim. Jakieś opinie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepsze są , cała reszta to tylko reklama Ja stosowałam je dwa lata temu jak moja waga po ciąży diametralnie się zmieniła , w skali miesiąca chudłam jakieś 3, 5 kg w zależności jak bardzo trzymałam się diety Polecam serdecznie ja wróciłam dzięki nim, na szczęście do normy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam je bo nawet mi pomogły a odchudzam się odkąd pamiętam z mniejszym lub większym efektem ale zawsze wszystko wracało a po novoslimie nadal trzymam wagę i jest super

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po rozwodzie chiałam coś zmienić i zaczęłam eksperymentowac z tabletkami, oczywiście przeszłam przez cały badziew sklepowy i na szczęście znalazłam jeszcze odrobinę cierpliwości dla Novoslimu i udało się Kuracja trwała u mnie 4 miesiące a efekty zdumiewające, a zaczęło się zupełnie niepozornie od pierwszego miesiąca do - 10 kg jak dla mnie bomba :Smile:

----------


## tissoT

po wielu nieudanych perypetiach z odchudzaniem bałam się znowy kupowac jakiś środków ale tyle pozytywnych opinii.. na próbe kupiłam jedno opakowanie i okazało się, że to jest to Apetyt zmiejszony większy power no extra poprostu domówiłam szybko kolejne ( swoją drogą fajny kontakt z producentem) i finalnie 9 kg mnieji nie miałam żadnej określonej diety po prostu starałam się jeść mniej i częściej i zdrowiej i udało się  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie sparwa miała się podobnie , nie chciałam już wyrzucać pieniędzy w błoto ale pokusiłam sie bo widziałam realne efekty u koleżanki z pokoju i obie zaczęłyśmy brać i się dopingować efekt końcowy to jakieś 9 kg mniej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dla porównania: stosowałam linee i therma line obydwa nie pszyniosły żadnych efektów ani dobrych ani złych, placebo. za to Novoslim różnicę widać już po miesiącu a potem faktycznie już z górki do dziś dnia utzrymuję wagę, którą uzyskałam po Novoslimie czyli jakieś 8 kg mniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po termogenikach w ogóle czułam się nie ciekawie, potem przeczytałam sporo artykułów, że nie można z tym przesadzać, teraz też biorę Novoslim i jestem zadowolona z efektów choć to dopiero miesiąc zobaczymy co będzie dalej

----------


## masrudigong

a może lepiej zacząć biegac?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biegam na razie 1 w tygodniu bo nie ukrywam, że nie należy to do moich ulubionych rozrywek ale staram się.. a Novoslim biorę bo lepiej się jakoś czuję jak go biorę, dobrze wpływa na moją motywację i przemianę materii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie chyba w tym rzecz żeby znaleźć coś dla siebie, ja nienawidzę biegać a na basen chodziłam w liceum i też tego nie znosiłam, za to lubię się ruszac i tańczyć więc chodzę na fitness i tam spalam Mój jadłospis to tez kompromis między moimi zachciankami a ich kalorycznością no i chudnę pomału bo pomałuale chudnę zamówiłam teraz Novoslim mam nadzieję że to trochę przyśpieszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepsza dieta to jeść mniej nie znam innego lepszego sposobu a Novoslim brałąm i też dobry nie ma co tutaj filozofować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

brałąm i schudłam pierwszy raz w życiu!! 8 kg!!polecam jest najlepszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłam całą kurację czyli 3 opakowania na trzy miesiące i biorę się do roboty moim celem jest 10 kg mniej ale jak chudnę 8 też będę przeszczęśliwa a jecie tabletki przed czy po posiłku??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jem zawsze po posiłku, generlanie nie powinno niczego się brac na psuty żołądek no chyba że woda z cytryną a czczo rano

----------


## kimero

Nie ma leków bez recepty ktore odchudzaja reklama i jeszcze raz reklama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i tutaj się nie zgodzę ja brałam leki na receptę i też nic nie dały kompletnie a jak przeszłam na dietę wege i brałam Novoslim to waga zaczęła spadać także tutaj bym polemizowała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma reguły, odchudzanie zależy od wielu procesów, uwarunkowań organizmu, gospodarki hormonalnej. Moja siostra jest taka chuda że wygląda jakby się głodziła a je za dwóch ja z kolei przeciwieństwo odkąd pamiętam muszę liczyć każdą kalorię i przechodziłam przez rożne kuracje odchudzające aż poprzestałam na zdrowym odzywianiu i wspomaganiu się Novoslimem. Jakie jest moje zdanie? Suplement jest ok ale sam za was nie schudnie!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

organizm też się zmienia ja zawsze byłam szczupła ale po 30 nagle zaczęłam tyć nie wiedzieć dlaczego zrobiłam badania na tarczycę, cukrzycę wyszły w porządku metabolizm się postarzał no nie wiem
i teraz też uważam na co co jem i jem połowę mniej tego co wcześniej plus na święta chyba kupię sobie Novoslim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

suplement zawsze psychicznie pomaga się uporać z problemem i to też jest fajne Lepiej mi sie zabiera jak mam kompleksowo wszystko przygotowane to znaczy suplement, butelkę z filtrem węglowym produkty spożywcze żeby nie latać i żeby mnie nie kusił zakup czekolady. Mój mąż smieje się ze mnie że jestem gadzeciarą i mogłabym się obejść bez tego ale skoro jest mi tak łatwiej? wracając do tematu podczas odchudzania stosowałam kiedyś szejki w ogóle nieskuteczne, były niesmaczne i przesłodzone i wcale nie zapychały jak miały rzekomo robić n i teraz Novsolim po którym ewidentnie widać że się chudnie i jest to super motywujące

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dla mnie Novoslim jest bardzo fajnym usplementem cena do jakości genialna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to prawda. W moim przypadku trudno jest oszacować ile zawdzięczam Novoslimowi a ile sobie, bo pierwszy raz wytrwałam na diecie całą kurację; jedynie co mogę stwierdzić to że odchudzało mi się łatwiej; lepsza przemiana materii a tym samym lepsze samopoczucie, no i te centymetry z bioderkach ładnie znikały. Wiem jak bardzo trudny jest to proces bo pierwszy raz udało mi się osiągnąć sukces

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ciekawe ze na rożnych ludzi działa inaczej, mi też pomógł schudłam prawie 9 kg a widzę że opinie są różne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w sumie chyba najdłużej jest na rynku i najskuteczniejszy Ja brałam wcześniej linee i jakaś lipa totalna i z rossmana jakiś środek na a nie pamiętam dokładnie, i strata pieniędzy a po Novoslimie juz po 2 tygodniach efekty czułam a potem to już z górki

----------


## Annkowska

Ja nie polecam takich środków. Stawiam na wysiłek fizyczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też stawiam na wysiłek ale lepiej się czuję jak biorę coś na wspomaganie bo apetyt mi zmniejsza szczególnie po wysiłku fizycznym, jem tylko ten posiłek który mam przygotowany a nie szabruję całej lodówki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam podobnie, lepiej się czuje poza tym na swoją obronę muszę powiedzieć, że bardzo lubię wysiłek fizyczny ale niestety praca nie pozwala mi na regularne zajęcia, po prostu nie mam czasu Kiedy tylko mogę chodzę na siłownię i biegam, ale niestety mam cały szereg innych obowiązków dlatego sięgnęłam po Novoslim no i waga spada regularnie daję sobie jeszcze dwa miesiące i koncze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w moim przypadku wygląda podobnie, łatwiej mi się odchudza na Novoslimie i tyle

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

właśnie się wazyłam dzisiaj i mam już 4 kg mniej łaaaaaaa
pierwszy sukces!

----------


## ~KiniaW

wcześniej stosowałam produkty proponowane przez trenera na siłowni, spalacze tłuszczu i takie tam ale efekty były znikome, choć na siłownię chodzę nadal ( już wiem jakie ćwiczenia wykonywać itd) bo relaksuję mnie to psychicznie, ale przerzuciłam się na Novoslim bo słyszałam właśnie w klubie że pomimo łagodnego składu tabletki świetnie wpływają na spalanie no i faktycznie sprawdzona metoda :Smile:

----------


## masi

chciałabym widzieć IP osoby która z goscia zachwala ten szajs.  Każdy inny zalogowany użytkownik pisze tak jak jest, jak nie ograniczy się kalorii i nie zacznie ćwiczyc to nie ma takiego suplementu, który pomoże schudnąć. Wystarczy znaleźć opinie dietetyków, trenerów którzy takie rzeczy wkładają między bajki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A bo to wszystko jest jakaś ściema i taak najwięcej zależy tak naprawdę od Ciebie, nie ma się co faszerować choć ja stosowałam Novoslim i faktycznie waga spadała znacznie szybciej ale nie jest on tak inwazyjny jak suplementy dla kulturystów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

myśle nad suplementami ale sama już nie wiem, jestem totalnie spłukana po tych świętach muszę rozsądnie z wydatkami ale kurde tak się staram i waga ani drgnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wielu specyfików i mikstur próbowałam ale zawsze po czasie albo miałam dosyć albo były obleśne;p Novoslim to wybawienie, 2 kapsułki a efekty widoczne już po miesiącu, dobra rzecz na dłuższe odchudzanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z 65 zeszłam na 56 więc chyba skuteczny co?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamówiłam trzy opakowania, zaczynam jak tylko przyjadą a czy mace jakieś spsosby żeby jeszcze zwiększyc jego działanie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak go brałam, to starałam się sporo pić np wody z cytryną co chwilę w pracy z baniaczka szklanka za szklanką i przemiana materii lepsza i tak się jeść nie chciało. To bardzo ważne przy odchudzaniu i usprawnia przemianę materii bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wg mnie jest skuteczny, spełnia swoje funckje, a kobiety które narzekają prawdopodobnie oczekują cudów w tydzień. Schudłam na nim prawie 11 kg i jestem usatysfakcjonowana

----------


## pawel.mat33

Najlepszym sposobem jest więcej ruchu, chodź często na basen lub biegaj, jeśli wolisz mniejszy wysiłek to dobre będą też spacery pomocne także na ból pleców.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na kręgosłup dobra jest też joga, jak się odchudzałam nie mogłam chodzić na siłownię, bo miałam problemy z odcinkiem lędźwiowym zaczęłam chodzić na jogę i wszystko się ustabilizowało a nawet czuję luz w plecach, no i Novoslim faktycznie super pomaga jak się już długo odchudza i jest to bezskuteczne to warto po niego sięgnąć żeby się tak nie męczyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zacznijmy od tego, że jakikolwiek ruch jest dobry, praca przy komputerze i pozycja siedząca to coś czego nasz organizm nie lubi. Wcześniej pracowałam na dwa etaty, żyłam ciągle w biegu ( co nie usprawiedliwia mojego żywenia) no i jadłam na mieście, fast foody, mocno słodzone napoje i biodra rozrosły się do większych rozmiarów o cellulicie nie wspomnę.Wiadomo każdy go ma, ale jak się je śmieci to efekt jest od razu widoczny. Od roku prowadzę spokojniejszy tryb życia, przygotowuję sobie posiłki do pracy, najczęściej na parze wspomagam się Novoslimem no i waga spadła i to sporo a co najważniejsze trzymam ją w ryzach  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

słuchajcie warzyłam się dzisiaj bo takie jest moje postanowienie, żeby trzymać dietę ćwiczyć nie oglądać się na nic a wynikami martwić się dopiero pod koniec miesiącai co już 6 kg mnieja  zostało mi jeszcze jedno opakowanie kocham Novoslim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Novoslim jest naprawdę dobry nie ma co ryzykować z jakimiś nieznajomymi środkami

----------


## pani_jola

to prawda. Moja znajoma zamówiła kiedyś jakieś tabletki z Czech, jak ją zobaczyłam po wakacjach byłam w szoku, tak schudła, nie minął miesiąc a przytyła dwa razy tyle i niestety do dziś boryka się ze sporą nadwagą, także lepiej nie ryzykować zdrowiem. Ja też stosuję Novoslim i jestem bardzo zadowolona z tego środka, i waga spada, regularnie, żadnych niespodzianel

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak trzeba uważać, wiadomo fajnie jest dobrze wyglądać ale zdrowie jest najważniejsze!!
po novoslimie też czułam się dobrze ale wiem że są kapsułki podrażaniające żołądek dlatego trzeba uważać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeść mniej a lepiej, novoslim i trochę ruchu, nie ma opcji że się nie schudnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

novoslim najlepszy. Jedyny środek jaki faktycznie przynosi efekty, u mnie wprawdzie dopiero po 2 opakowaniu ale schudłam w konsekwencji 8 kg ot tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na każdego inaczej działa ja po tygodniu czułam już różnicę a siostra dopiero po miesiącu ale warto dać mu szansę
Dobry suplement

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

suplement suplementem ale nie oczekujcie że będziecie brały 2 kapsułki i schudniecie, to tak nie działa trzeba jakoś poruszyć metabolizm i oczyscic swój organizm łagodnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To chyba jest oczywiste ale moja przemiana materii po Novoslimie jest znacznie lepsza, nie będę się wdawać w szczegóły..

----------


## NieznajomyPan

*Jako osoba trenująca długie lata powiem krótko wszystkie środki które pomagają w spalaniu smalcu jest sens brać tylko i wyłącznie przed aktywnością fizyczną a nie jak zalecają producenci*  :Smile:  bo to ma na celu tylko to abyście szybciej kupili nowe opakowanie danego produktu 
Branie ich np przed śniadaniem lub innymi posiłkami jak zalecają to tylko marnowanie produktu bo suple tego typu działają najlepiej jak się potem ostro spocisz na treningu :Smile: 

Pijcie też zielona herbatę z dodatkiem imbiru + cynamon a nawet z pieprzem cayeene = naturalny spalacz 
róbcie ostre potrawy bo to tez pomaga w odchudzaniu

Polecam robienie interwałów 2-3 w tygodniu bo to trening trwający max 35 minut a pali najlepiej tłuszcz oraz wyrabia kondycje  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## NieznajomyPan

Znam produkty które kosztują 50-70 zł a jeśli chodzi o pomoc w spalaniu fatu  dają dobre efekty 
ja bym osobiście nie kupił tego waszego produktu bo cena wzięta z kosmosu a skład dupy nie urywa  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jakie to produkty? wiem że zielona herbata i chrom są ok ale stosowałam i nic specjalnego, zresztą nie chce mi się taszczyć ze sobą kosmetyczki różnych suplementów, wolę jeden a kompleksowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no to novoslim jest ok, ma fajny skład który faktycznie potrafi poruszyć nawet najbardziej zatwardziała przemianę materii do działania i to jest super, dodatkowo warto pić dużo wody

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i nie ma się takiego wilczego apetytu u mnie to jest głównym problemem ćwiczyć mogę ale jeść uwielbiam..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No można wiele mówić ale mi Novoslim uratował dupsko przed ślebem nie wiem czy ze stresu tak się zaczęłam objadać że się roztyłam;/ ale podziałało też w drugą stronę zaczełam brać Novoslim uważać na to co jem i wrociłam jako piękna panna młoda Pierwszy raz miałam doczynienia z takim specyfikiem ale nie ukrywam zadowlona w 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też kiedyś zastosowałam jedno opakowanie przed wakacjami i byłam w 100% zadowolona i zamówię z tym miesiącu bo coś widzę brzuch niepokojąco wystaje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no ja już się wzięłam ostro za siebie i czuję się o niebo lepiej bez takiego apetytu jak dotychczas to lubię w novoslimie wiem bo kiedyś próbowałam z mamą razem się odchudząć i brałam przez jakiś czas kapsułki i odrazu widziałam różnice A teraz przyszła kryska na matyska i musze się sama za siebie wziąć a mam 10 kg schudła a jest po 40

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Jeżeli chodzi o tabletki jako źródło odchudzania to niestety,ale same w sobie nie będą skuteczne. Do tego musi dojść dobra dieta plus systematyczny trening,inaczej ani rusz i efektu po prostu nie będzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale ja przestałam jeść słodycze zapisałam się na pilates niby tylko rozciąganie ale daje super efekty i jestem bardzo zadwolona z Novoslimu jakby nie patrzeć biorę go od dwóch miesięcy i mam 6,5 kg mniej beż większego wsysiłku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam podobne odczucia co pozostali że jest to jedyny środek spośród wielu dostępnych na rynku który faktycznie działa i jest to odczuwalne cała reszta to mam wrażenie jakieś placebo chwyt marketingowy i nic wiecej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wg jeden z najlepszy środków na polskim rynku , kiedyś  pracowałam jako au pair w usa i brałam tam jeden tabletki które działały mniej więcej tak samo skutecznie jak Novoslim a były sporo drozsze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

brałam go miesiąc temu na próbę żeby zobaczyć efekty i zaczynam znowu dałam sobie miesiąc przerwy bo pierwszy raz biorę coś takiegoi chciałam zobaczyć jak mój organizm zareaguje jest super Polecam ja czuję się lepiej niż po jakimkolwiek innym suplemencie teraz tylko więcej się ruszac i będzie ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wielu rzeczy próbowałam w tym ziół zuperk , barłam też kiedyś udział w dietetycznym programie w ktorym ludzie przywozili mi posiłki które miały mieć odpowiedni bilans, ale po miesiącu zrezygnowałam bo to zbyt drogie było Potem znajoma mnie namówiła na Novoslim i nie żałuję najlepsze co dotychczas miałam schudłam prawie 8 kg w przeciągu 3 miesięcy i wagę trzymam do dzoiś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

taak u mnie Novoslim też przyniósł zadowalające efekty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zadowalające to znaczy ile? 
ja właśnie czekam na przesyłkę ale chciałabym schudnąć tak minimum 8-9 kg tak żeby wchodzić w rozmiar mniejszy chociaz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie znam skuteczniejszego i nie warto ryzykować z całą  tą resztą bez atestu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najwięcej w swojej karierze schudłam właśnie n Novoslimie i tfu tfu opukać waga ciągle taka samaa minął już rok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

novoslim jest super właśnie dostałam 3 opakowania bo na próbę zamówiłam jedno i jak dla mnie sprawdza się super

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja również mogę powiedzieć że novoslim jet skuteczny. Przetestowałam wcześniej kilka suplementów i żaden nie dał mi takiego rezultatu jak novoslim. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To fakt warto zainwestować w novoslim. Działa i daje mega efekty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No jeśli chcesz przyspieszyć i wzmocnić efekty odchudzania to naprawdę warto sięgnąć po suplement Novoslim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam tabletki therm line fast , bardzo sobie to chwalę . Dzięki składnikom takim jak pieprz kajeński mój cellulit bardzo ładnie się zredukował i teraz nie muszę się wstydzić wyjścia na plaże

----------


## Dorota33D

Zdecydowanie polecam Novoslim. Dzięki niemu udało mi się schudnąć w ciągu 2 miesięcy. Jupi na sylwestra nie będzie problemu z kreacją  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No jeśli chce się dość szybko schudnąć to naprawdę warto. Ten suplement to super wsparcie dla kuracji odchudzającej

----------


## MRtinez

Kolejny Kaszubski xD badziewie. Po pierwsze mniej żreć a po drugie ruch. NIE MA CUDOWNEGO LEKU NA ODCHUDZANIE!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście że nie ma cudownych suplementów i z pewnością novoslim do takich nie należy gdyż stosując go leżąc na kanapie z paczką chipsów i colą nie osiągniemy żadnego rezultatu. Novoslim wspomaga kurację odchudzająca ale czy osiągniemy sukces zależy od nas samych. Mi się udało i osiągnęłam cel

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każdy dobrze myślący to wie jak działają suplementy. Stosowałam novoslim i wiem jak działa i jak go stosować to schudłam. Proste.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja stosowałem suplement therm line man z serii Olimp i mnie pomógł. Dlaczego ? Już tłumaczę. Gdy z organizmu wyszła cała woda i waga szybko spadła, nagle zacząłem czuć się nie za dobrze. Dietetyczka mówiła że to normalne i właśnie poleciła suplementacje. Powiem wam w szoku byłem, bo brałem 2 tabletki dziennie rano i popołudniu na pół godziny przed posiłkiem i treningiem dostawałem przysłowiowego kopa. Byłem wydajniejszy na siłowni co się przekładało na redukcję, wiadomo.Zawartość cynku pomaga w utrzymaniu prawidłowego poziomu testosteronu, selen uczestniczy w ochronie komórek przed stresem oksydacyjnym.Bardzo polecam tą grupę bo według mnie działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli chodzi o suplementy dla kobiet polecam therm line fast. Szukałam środka który pozwoli mi obejrzeć wieczorny serial bez podjadania , na dodatek tabletki są na bazie składników zdrowych czyli naturalnych. Zielona herbata pozwoliła organizmowi się "oczyścić" np Pieprz kajeński uwolnił mnie od cellulitu na pośladkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odchudzałam się z nim i jestem zadowolona. Przyśpieszył uzyskanie efektów odchudzania oraz ułatwił ich osiągniecie. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

świetny suplement schudłam  8 kg w dwa miesiące, jeszcze został mi miesiąc kuracji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam przez 3 miesiące i nie zawiódł mnie ten suplement, bardzo dobrze zahamował mój apetyt i przyśpieszył spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej, dzięki niemu i diecie schudłam 18 kg.

----------

